# Hen not acting right



## deena1365 (Jul 15, 2021)

I noticed this morning that one of my hens wasn’t acting normal. Instead of being up and about like the others she is just sitting in one spot. She is a copper maran and 3-4 months old. Should I separate her, leave her alone, give her something??


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 15, 2021)

deena1365 said:


> I noticed this morning that one of my hens wasn’t acting normal. Instead of being up and about like the others she is just sitting in one spot. She is a copper maran and 3-4 months old. Should I separate her, leave her alone, give her something??


Depends on your management style.  I leave chickens alone if they can still walk around and such....if they are still looking off/poorly  in a few days or so, I cull.  

Without any additional symptoms, it's difficult to tell what it could be...any diarrhea, wounds, edema/ascites to the crop or abdomen, etc?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 16, 2021)

deena1365 said:


> I noticed this morning that one of my hens wasn’t acting normal. Instead of being up and about like the others she is just sitting in one spot. She is a copper maran and 3-4 months old. Should I separate her, leave her alone, give her something??


If it looks like a physical injury then I separate and put the injured hen in a small area with food and water directly in front.  

But for illness or stuff just not acting right, I also cull.


----------

